# What Is The Best Technique When Burning E6010 5p?



## ome (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me what you have found to be an effective technique when working with the E6010 5P  elctrodes. 
1/8" uses DCEP POLARITY  and about  
70- 130 amps. 
With a flat weld, I was told , by a miller rep that " the newer transformer based machines ( with the added electronic cicuitry) would not work with the " whip and pause " mivement. 
He said" just drag the beads". 
That is all  I know about the technique that works best. 
Planning on getting the Miller thunderbolt 
XL 225/150 AC/ DC weldef. 
Any advice would be great and much appreciated. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## barnett (Apr 9, 2015)

We use 5P ( 6010 ) rods alot at work to weld pipe and most of us whip it in there. As for amps it depends on how thick the material and how fast you weld. I've welded flat plate and angle in the same way. Depending on the welder I might possibly start around 60-65 for 1/4" thick. 5P tends to gouge the metal. That Miller should weld about anything you need stuck together.


----------

